# Tivo Edge First Impressions



## seaninde

So I got my Tivo Edge This week. It was already activated for me on my account.

I have been watching programming for a day and comparing picture/sound to my Bolt & Comcast Motorola DVR on my Sony OLED A9g TV's (55" & 77")

I was excited for the Edge because of the 6 tuners and hopefully quieter unit, plus the extra video upgrades like Dolby Vision, etc.

These are my personal impressions and decisions so no comments on anything you disagree with. Its just a review.

1. Design - I have no issue with the design. The double stack design is about the same size as my Bolt. The edge is a little shorter but a little wider than Bolt so it evens out. It has no functional purpose I can see from the outside. Edit - I did see vents under the edge that overlaps on top, so may have some air flow functionality in new case design.

2. Finish - Piano Black. I hate piano black. They look like crap after a day with dust and when you wipe it they show scratches immediately. I don't like piano black on anything. Don't know why manufacturers keep using it. But if your unit gets hidden in a cabinet I guess its not a big deal.

3. Noise - The Edge is significantly quieter than my Bolt. No high pitched sound all the time, but it is not silent. It does sound like a cheap PC fan running all the time. In a normal room with activity you won't hear it at all, but in a silent room (like reading a book, sleeping, nap, etc.) it is not silent. But much more improved.

4. Setup - setup went as expected. Same multiple downloads to get it up and running. When I finally had it ready to watch live TV, it gave me an error saying all 6 tuners were in use (are you kidding me?). After unplugging it 3 times it finally worked. Not sure what that was all about. 

5. TE4 - I have no issue with this as it is all I have ever known. Worked fine.

6. Picture/Sound Quality - this is where my biggest expectations were for getting this unit. My comcast Motorola Unit gives a super crystal clear picture on my A9G. The only reason I want to replace it, is it has 2 tuners only and an ancient program guide. So I thought this was the ticket.

I first did a compare of the picture with my Bedroom TV where the Bolt lives. I compared multiple channels and recordings. I watch the Daily show nightly and know how rich the colors are of the set and clarity with the Bolt. The edge fell short. The colors were off, almost muted. I even ran the recording from the Bolt through the edge and still same issue. When I got my Bolt I hooked it up and had to do no TV picture adjustments. The edge is going to make me have to redo my TV settings and recalibrate my TV and I am not sure that would even fix it. So I then went down to the living room to compare to my Motorola box. Same issue with colors but also the picture on the Edge is soft compared to my Motorola box, just not crystal clear.

The sound also was not the same for some reason. The A9G's have built in subwoofers that give rich low end sound. It was not the same, I noticed that immediately. There are really no settings in Tivo to adjust for picture or sound except the HDR and Dolby Sound and those were the same as the Bolt.

7. Remote - Cable Edge owners do not get Lux, lighted remote. Even though we are paying 50.00 more for Edge Cable than OTA, which does get it. That made me mad. I would think higher price gets better equipment. 

8. Plan Cost - Edge Cable charged double than Edge OTA for monthly plan - another kick in the groin.

Final Decision-
Because the edge is not getting me anything more improved than my Bolt (picture I feel is actually worse), the fact that for Sony TV's the Dolby Vison does not work yet (Tivo may do a fix later), the soft picture, Cable owners get cheated with old remote and double plan cost and charged 50.00 more for unit itself, I have decided the Edge is not for me. I can wait for the Bolt to be blown out at a much cheaper price and get another one of those at Best Buy.

Maybe in future if Tivo does some improvements.

I am not sure if these units are made by someone else than the Bolt was, but the picture difference was a deal breaker for me on top of the high cost.

Sorry Tivo.


----------



## southerndoc

I just opened mine last night but haven't had a chance to set it up. Disappointing reading about the picture quality and no lighted remove. @TiVo_Ted What's up with the remote? Why would TiVo include a lighted remote for OTA but not cable version?


----------



## Wigohwt

geekmedic said:


> Why would TiVo include a lighted remote for OTA but not cable version?


Only a guess, but possibly due to current manufacturing constraints. Maybe the Lux remote will become standard in the future.


----------



## mishafp

I am not apples to apples because I'm upgrading from TiVo Roamio, but I'm really liking my Edge. All of the Apps are must faster, I don't have to have the bulky Roamio AND external hard-drive to have the record room, etc. Maybe I'm not sufficiently visual, but I can't tell the display difference between either of the TIVOs or the AT&T DVR that I had to have for 6 months before my new building allowed Comcast in, and I could switch back to TIVO.

And, of course, most importantly it is TIVO, which means DVR experience itself is fantastic, which is the most important thing.


----------



## rbronco21

I keep hearing about picture quality and I don't get it. It's a digital copy that gets output to the TV. Shouldn't it look the same no matter the box? Is the issue only showing up on HDR TVs? Maybe it's an HDR issue. Can HDR be disabled to test? On my Roamio, I have it output everything at its native resolution. Is that possible with the Edge? I'd guess your TV would be much better at upscaling and processing the signal.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

rbronco21 said:


> I keep hearing about picture quality and I don't get it. It's a digital copy that gets output to the TV. Shouldn't it look the same no matter the box? Is the issue only showing up on HDR TVs? Maybe it's an HDR issue. Can HDR be disabled to test? On my Roamio, I have it output everything at its native resolution. Is that possible with the Edge? I'd guess your TV would be much better at upscaling and processing the signal.


How the CPU processes the video output can differ. Some folks were saying Bolts had a soft image, and the Roamio had a legit bug with bottom field first encoding causing it to swap fields (which got fixed). It's one of those things where some will notice it more than others but it's worth investigating at least.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo

rbronco21 said:


> I keep hearing about picture quality and I don't get it. It's a digital copy that gets output to the TV. Shouldn't it look the same no matter the box? Is the issue only showing up on HDR TVs? Maybe it's an HDR issue. Can HDR be disabled to test? On my Roamio, I have it output everything at its native resolution. Is that possible with the Edge? I'd guess your TV would be much better at upscaling and processing the signal.


You can turn Auto HDR off in the video settings menu. I don't like it myself, the color changes way too much. Even the Tivo menu colors are "too rich" or something. It's a big difference when you toggle it off.

You can also adjust the resolution to your liking, you don't have to run it at 4K.


----------



## rbronco21

So does the regular HD picture change when you turn off HDR? An HDR menu would be pretty bright.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo

rbronco21 said:


> So does the regular HD picture change when you turn off HDR? An HDR menu would be pretty bright.


Yeah, everything on screen changes, the picture and the menus. I actually had to readjust/re-calibrate my TV settings because it was just too much. I got it to where it was fine but the color RED was still just too much. When I found the HDR toggle switch in settings (it wasn't there yesterday, it must've been put there by an update last nite) I turned it off and returned my settings back to normal and it looks SO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## rbronco21

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Yeah, everything on screen changes, the picture and the menus. I actually had to readjust/re-calibrate my TV settings because it was just too much. I got it to where it was fine but the color RED was still just too much. When I found the HDR toggle switch in settings (it wasn't there yesterday, it must've been put there by an update last nite) I turned it off and returned my settings back to normal and it looks SO MUCH BETTER.


Sounds like HDR isn't ready, but hopefully they get it worked out.


----------



## mattyro7878

seaninde said:


> So I got my Tivo Edge This week. It was already activated for me on my account.
> 
> I have been watching programming for a day and comparing picture/sound to my Bolt & Comcast Motorola DVR on my Sony OLED A9g TV's (55" & 77")
> 
> I was excited for the Edge because of the 6 tuners and hopefully quieter unit, plus the extra video upgrades like Dolby Vision, etc.
> 
> These are my personal impressions and decisions so no comments on anything you disagree with. Its just a review.
> 
> 1. Design - I have no issue with the design. The double stack design is about the same size as my Bolt. The edge is a little shorter but a little wider than Bolt so it evens out. It has no functional purpose I can see from the outside.
> 
> 2. Finish - Piano Black. I hate piano black. They look like crap after a day with dust and when you wipe it they show scratches immediately. I don't like piano black on anything. Don't know why manufacturers keep using it. But if your unit gets hidden in a cabinet I guess its not a big deal.
> 
> 3. Noise - The Edge is significantly quieter than my Bolt. No high pitched sound all the time, but it is not silent. It does sound like a cheap PC fan running all the time. In a normal room with activity you won't hear it at all, but in a silent room (like reading a book, sleeping, nap, etc.) it is not silent. But much more improved.
> 
> 4. Setup - setup went as expected. Same multiple downloads to get it up and running. When I finally had it ready to watch live TV, it gave me an error saying all 6 tuners were in use (are you kidding me?). After unplugging it 3 times it finally worked. Not sure what that was all about.
> 
> 5. TE4 - I have no issue with this as it is all I have ever known. Worked fine.
> 
> 6. Picture/Sound Quality - this is where my biggest expectations were for getting this unit. My comcast Motorola Unit gives a super crystal clear picture on my A9G. The only reason I want to replace it, is it has 2 tuners only and an ancient program guide. So I thought this was the ticket.
> 
> I first did a compare of the picture with my Bedroom TV where the Bolt lives. I compared multiple channels and recordings. I watch the Daily show nightly and know how rich the colors are of the set and clarity with the Bolt. The edge fell short. The colors were off, almost muted. I even ran the recording from the Bolt through the edge and still same issue. When I got my Bolt I hooked it up and had to do no TV picture adjustments. The edge is going to make me have to redo my TV settings and recalibrate my TV and I am not sure that would even fix it. So I then went down to the living room to compare to my Motorola box. Same issue with colors but also the picture on the Edge is soft compared to my Motorola box, just not crystal clear.
> 
> The sound also was not the same for some reason. The A9G's have built in subwoofers that give rich low end sound. It was not the same, I noticed that immediately. There are really no settings in Tivo to adjust for picture or sound except the HDR and Dolby Sound and those were the same as the Bolt.
> 
> 7. Remote - Cable Edge owners do not get Lux, lighted remote. Even though we are paying 50.00 more for Edge Cable than OTA, which does get it. That made me mad. I would think higher price gets better equipment.
> 
> 8. Plan Cost - Edge Cable charged double than Edge OTA for monthly plan - another kick in the groin.
> 
> Final Decision-
> Because the edge is not getting me anything more improved than my Bolt (picture I feel is actually worse), the fact that for Sony TV's the Dolby Vison does not work yet (Tivo may do a fix later), the soft picture, Cable owners get cheated with old remote and double plan cost and charged 50.00 more for unit itself, I have decided the Edge is not for me. I can wait for the Bolt to be blown out at a much cheaper price and get another one of those at Best Buy.
> 
> Maybe in future if Tivo does some improvements.
> 
> I am not sure if these units are made by someone else than the Bolt was, but the picture difference was a deal breaker for me on top of the high cost.
> 
> Sorry Tivo.


Your built in tv subwoofers satisfy your bass needs?? How can that be possible? They must go down to at least 100hz. Not exactly room shaking.


----------



## southerndoc

I think the picture is a little sharper than with my Bolt+. This is why HDR off. HDR on screws up the colors and menus.


----------



## philslc

geekmedic said:


> I just opened mine last night but haven't had a chance to set it up. Disappointing reading about the picture quality and no lighted remove. @TiVo_Ted What's up with the remote? Why would TiVo include a lighted remote for OTA but not cable version?


My Edge OTA did not include the lighted remote.


----------



## philslc

Got the Edge OTA installed and noticed it did not find all the channels that are available on my Bolt. Checking antenna signal strength shows Edge only about half what the Bolt shows. Both units are connected to the same outdoor Yagi antenna.
Looks like my new Edge is going back.


----------



## TKnight206

seaninde said:


> 6. Picture/Sound Quality - this is where my biggest expectations were for getting this unit. My comcast Motorola Unit gives a super crystal clear picture on my A9G. The only reason I want to replace it, is it has 2 tuners only and an ancient program guide. So I thought this was the ticket.


Your Comcast box is probably using Gracenote for guide data, so that's an upside in my opinion. Also, those legacy Comcast DVRs probably have a lot of sound options. One thing I miss is being able to mute TV with the press of a button. No need to mess with the volume adjustment on my headphones.


----------



## seaninde

mattyro7878 said:


> Your built in tv subwoofers satisfy your bass needs?? How can that be possible? They must go down to at least 100hz. Not exactly room shaking.


No they are not room shaking, but they are very rich, full bass, low end. These Master series TV's have the speakers built into the TV screen itself. Then on the back they have 2 full subwoofers. These are not like most TV's that just have down firing speakers at bottom of the TV, its a whole other level. This is what Sony does on the top tier TV's (and why the prices are ridiculous). The sound is awesome and does not require a sound bar. Full Rich and tons of low end. My original 900A had 6 speakers on front and 2 huge subwoofers in back. Same deal with awesome sound without having to get a sound bar.


----------



## seaninde

philslc said:


> My Edge OTA did not include the lighted remote.


That's interesting as everyone was saying it came with Lux remote. Was that listed on website?


----------



## seaninde

geekmedic said:


> I think the picture is a little sharper than with my Bolt+. This is why HDR off. HDR on screws up the colors and menus.


Well the settings on my Bolt are same as the Edge, so HDR is set to Auto for both. Resolution set to Auto on both. But picture is way off for Edge, so not sure where I am going wrong. I would have to recalibrate my TV's. I am just not seeing the justification for a 400.00 price tag at this point when I can get another Bolt at half the cost.


----------



## seaninde

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Yeah, everything on screen changes, the picture and the menus. I actually had to readjust/re-calibrate my TV settings because it was just too much. I got it to where it was fine but the color RED was still just too much. When I found the HDR toggle switch in settings (it wasn't there yesterday, it must've been put there by an update last nite) I turned it off and returned my settings back to normal and it looks SO MUCH BETTER.


Does anyone know what company made the Bolt? Was it also Arris? My Bolts colors are spot on.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo

seaninde said:


> Does anyone know what company made the Bolt? Was it also Arris? My Bolts colors are spot on.


Same company, Arris.


----------



## southerndoc

seaninde said:


> Well the settings on my Bolt are same as the Edge, so HDR is set to Auto for both. Resolution set to Auto on both. But picture is way off for Edge, so not sure where I am going wrong. I would have to recalibrate my TV's. I am just not seeing the justification for a 400.00 price tag at this point when I can get another Bolt at half the cost.


Maybe not in your situation. For me, I wanted a faster unit. The Edge does seem snappier. However, the main reason was due to my Bolt+ approaching EOL. I keep our equipment in an unventilated cabinet. Only way possible with the way our living room is designed. There is some air flow, but the TiVo's have traditionally ran hot. Because of this, we usually only get about 3-4 years of life out of them. My Bolt+ is about 3 years old. When our Roamio died, we were out of TV for a week awaiting a replacement. So since then, I replace them every 3 years before they die. The current Bolt is already showing signs of fatigue (random reboots increasing in frequency).


----------



## compnurd

seaninde said:


> No they are not room shaking, but they are very rich, full bass, low end. These Master series TV's have the speakers built into the TV screen itself. Then on the back they have 2 full subwoofers. These are not like most TV's that just have down firing speakers at bottom of the TV, its a whole other level. This is what Sony does on the top tier TV's (and why the prices are ridiculous). The sound is awesome and does not require a sound bar. Full Rich and tons of low end. My original 900A had 6 speakers on front and 2 huge subwoofers in back. Same deal with awesome sound without having to get a sound bar.


I think you need to mention at least 5-6 more times that you have Sony Master series top tier tvs and need them recalibrated


----------



## compnurd

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Yeah, everything on screen changes, the picture and the menus. I actually had to readjust/re-calibrate my TV settings because it was just too much. I got it to where it was fine but the color RED was still just too much. When I found the HDR toggle switch in settings (it wasn't there yesterday, it must've been put there by an update last nite) I turned it off and returned my settings back to normal and it looks SO MUCH BETTER.


Something is off then software wise because that does not happen for me with the Bolt. HDR only kicks on when it is supposed to. i.e. on a channel being broadcast in HDR or a Netflix program in HDR


----------



## Mikeguy

philslc said:


> My Edge OTA did not include the lighted remote.


Personally, I would telephone TiVo customer support, alert it to the issue, and ask it to provide one. The user guide for the antenna TiVo EDGE box states that it comes with one. 


> The 4-tuner, 2TB TiVo EDGE comes with the TiVo LUX Remote™ with adaptive backlit buttons for ease of use, even in a dark room.


https://www.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/consumer/us/en/pdfs/Tivo_Insert_Antenna_OTA_US.pdf

In my experience, TiVo customer support has been freer with remotes.


seaninde said:


> That's interesting as everyone was saying it cam with Lux remote. Was that listed on website?


It's in the user guide, available at the product's webpage. TiVo EDGE for Antenna | Antenna DVR and Streaming | OTA Recording


----------



## chicagobrownblue

mishafp said:


> I don't have to have the *bulky* Roamio AND external hard-drive to have the record room, etc.


I'd upgrade the internal Roamio drive to 8TB or whatever the max is to get rid of the bulk and you have a new drive that may last years longer plus a lot of archival storage space.


----------



## Mikeguy

geekmedic said:


> Maybe not in your situation. For me, I wanted a faster unit. The Edge does seem snappier. However, the main reason was due to my Bolt+ approaching EOL. I keep our equipment in an unventilated cabinet. Only way possible with the way our living room is designed. There is some air flow, but the TiVo's have traditionally ran hot. Because of this, we usually only get about 3-4 years of life out of them. My Bolt+ is about 3 years old. When our Roamio died, we were out of TV for a week awaiting a replacement. So since then, I replace them every 3 years before they die. The current Bolt is already showing signs of fatigue (random reboots increasing in frequency).


Of course, you know your own needs best, but I might recommend for consideration a small cooling fan for your boxes. AC Infinity makes highly-recommended models, both small and quiet, standalone, inexpensive fans and fan cooling pads, likewise quiet. Hopefully, these would extend the lifespan of your boxes.

E.g.: https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-...WV226KW97P3&psc=1&refRID=B69WP5A8YWV226KW97P3 (single fan unit) and https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-...39BN6WYVQTB&psc=1&refRID=PMB37TSA939BN6WYVQTB (dual fan unit); https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-...2ZW2EGWN5G7&psc=1&refRID=B96B162ZS2ZW2EGWN5G7 (fan cooling pad).


----------



## JoeKustra

That first one is a good value, even for a Roamio.


----------



## rbronco21

seaninde said:


> Well the settings on my Bolt are same as the Edge, so HDR is set to Auto for both. Resolution set to Auto on both. But picture is way off for Edge, so not sure where I am going wrong. I would have to recalibrate my TV's. I am just not seeing the justification for a 400.00 price tag at this point when I can get another Bolt at half the cost.


You don't want to recalibrate SDR to HDR standards or when a software fix comes along, you're calibrated wrong, and I'm not even sure it will calibrate. If you want to keep it and wait for a fix, turn off HDR.


----------



## mrsean

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Same company, Arris.


I thought that the Bolt was originally manufactured by Tivo and that Arris took over sometime before the Bolt Vox. Wasn't their first Tivo product the Mini Vox?


----------



## longrider

mrsean said:


> I thought that the Bolt was originally manufactured by Tivo and that Arris took over sometime before the Bolt Vox. Wasn't their first Tivo product the Mini Vox?


I'm not sure if TiVo ever had their own manufacturing, I think it was always contracted out. However the Bolt is 100% a TiVo design while the Edge is just an Arris MG3 with only the modification needed to run TiVo software


----------



## compnurd

longrider said:


> I'm not sure if TiVo ever had their own manufacturing, I think it was always contracted out. However the Bolt is 100% a TiVo design while the Edge is just an Arris MG3 with only the modification needed to run TiVo software


No modification needed. The MG3 was designed to run Tivo


----------



## mattyro7878

seaninde said:


> No they are not room shaking, but they are very rich, full bass, low end. These Master series TV's have the speakers built into the TV screen itself. Then on the back they have 2 full subwoofers. These are not like most TV's that just have down firing speakers at bottom of the TV, its a whole other level. This is what Sony does on the top tier TV's (and why the prices are ridiculous). The sound is awesome and does not require a sound bar. Full Rich and tons of low end. My original 900A had 6 speakers on front and 2 huge subwoofers in back. Same deal with awesome sound without having to get a sound bar.


I stand corrected. I had no idea anybody was putting premium sound in TV's anymore.


----------



## compnurd

mattyro7878 said:


> I stand corrected. I had no idea anybody was putting premium sound in TV's anymore.


It isn't premium. Rtings still recommends a sound bar or other speakers


----------



## mattyro7878

compnurd said:


> Something is off then software wise because that does not happen for me with the Bolt. HDR only kicks on when it is supposed to. i.e. on a channel being broadcast in HDR or a Netflix program in HDR


Are there channels being broadcast in HDR?


----------



## compnurd

mattyro7878 said:


> Are there channels being broadcast in HDR?


Yup. Most of the 4K channels being broadcast by cable companies programs are in HDR


----------



## seaninde

Bobby-Tivo said:


> Same company, Arris.


Hmm, I do not know why they would be so different then. I wonder if I just got a bad unit. Can't figure out why the picture would be so off.


----------



## mschnebly

So just turning off HDR is an acceptable solution? Isn't HDR supposed to be one of the best advances in TV picture quality? So yeah, just turn it off. Problem solved.


----------



## Bobby-Tivo

mschnebly said:


> So just turning off HDR is an acceptable solution? Isn't HDR supposed to be one of the best advances in TV picture quality? So yeah, just turn it off. Problem solved.


I have HDR turned on on my 4K FireStick and the colors are great, it's actually an improvement. But on the Edge... ehh, that is NOT an improvement, like I said before I had to adjust my TV settings for that input and even then the color red was still just too "rich" or "deep" or something. When I turned it off and returned my settings back to normal things were great, that's when I noticed the difference in the way the Tivo GUI (TE4) looks when it's on and when it's off, I like it better off.

It may just be me and my visual preference or my TV (an LG 4K 50'), but I can do without it.

But after thinking for a sec, it can't be my TV because HDR on the 4K FireStick looks great. Well, I didn't buy the Edge for the HDR anyway so it's not a big deal for me, BUT I can see how that might be a big deal to someone else. And I must say this, if the HDR toggle switch was NOT available, I would feel some kind of way about this box, because I don't like it. So far that's the only thing I don't like about this new box, but since they did add a switch it's not a deal breaker. Well that and the fact that my Slide Pro remote is NOT compatible with it, not a deal breaker but *VERY* disappointing.


----------



## Gary Warner

compnurd said:


> Yup. Most of the 4K channels being broadcast by cable companies programs are in HDR


What cable company broadcasts in 4k?


----------



## KevTech

Bobby-Tivo said:


> I have HDR turned on on my 4K FireStick and the colors are great, it's actually an improvement. But on the Edge... ehh, that is NOT an improvement, like I said before I had to adjust my TV settings for that input and even then the color red was still just too "rich" or "deep" or something. When I turned it off and returned my settings back to normal things were great, that's when I noticed the difference in the way the Tivo GUI (TE4) looks when it's on and when it's off, I like it better off.
> 
> It may just be me and my visual preference or my TV (an LG 4K 50'), but I can do without it.
> 
> But after thinking for a sec, it can't be my TV because HDR on the 4K FireStick looks great. Well, I didn't buy the Edge for the HDR anyway so it's not a big deal for me, BUT I can see how that might be a big deal to someone else. And I must say this, if the HDR toggle switch was NOT available, I would feel some kind of way about this box, because I don't like it. So far that's the only thing I don't like about this new box, but since they did add a switch it's not a deal breaker. Well that and the fact that my Slide Pro remote is NOT compatible with it, not a deal breaker but *VERY* disappointing.


Tivo changed the way HDR is handled in Edge.
Another thing we will have to wait and be fixed.

See this post by @TiVo_Ted : TiVo Edge and "Auto" HDR Question


----------



## compnurd

Gary Warner said:


> What cable company broadcasts in 4k?


Several do


----------



## LarryAtHome

philslc said:


> My Edge OTA did not include the lighted remote.


Did you get the 2tb, 4 tuner (American) or the 500gb, 2 tuner (Canadian) model?


----------



## Narkul

The Netflix and Prime apps on my bolt don't always respond to my remote. FF'ding and not being able to get it to stop when I want it to makes it practically unusable and I have to resort to using the Roku. Are the apps any better or is the same app platform holding the Edge back too?


----------



## philslc

LarryAtHome said:


> Did you get the 2tb, 4 tuner (American) or the 500gb, 2 tuner (Canadian) model?


4 tuner American


----------



## HerronScott

Gary Warner said:


> What cable company broadcasts in 4k?


If you check other threads here, you'll see one on FIOS broadcasting some specific sports broadcasts in 4K.

Scott


----------



## pcross

It’s a huge upgrade over my Roamio Pro and I’m very happy with it after 2 weeks. Connected to an LG OLED via a Pioneer Elite receiver. The upscaled 4K with HDR is an excellent picture quality and colors are similar to my oppo4k player and Apple TV 4K. The speed different is huge. I had no problem with setup. The UI is very snappy. No crashes. Much quieter than the Bolt I have upstairs. I would have like a backlit remote. No missing 4K content from Comcast as I get that from other sources. High quality pictures eg football game I’m watching now is excellent. Colors, no artifacts, no issues with movement (which my Roamio suffered from)

happy customer here. Don’t understand why they are not marketing it more. Maybe to clear out the Bolts over the Black Friday period.


----------



## 2012Bearcat

We just set up the Edge today, and this is the first TiVo we've ever owned. Initial impressions...
I think the styling of the unit is just fine. Simple box design - way better than the previous Bolt. Initial updating of the unit was a little troublesome. It tossed an error during the verification stage, but we think that was a service activation snafu. It cleared up after a call to TiVo customer service.
I'll echo what some have said here about the HDR setting. The colors on our Samsung RU8000 just looked blown out and weird. I disabled HDR in the TiVo menu... much better!
The GUI is pretty responsive - no complaints there. Searching for shows to record and create a One-Pass seems quick an intuitive. We haven't watched any recordings yet, so I can't comment on the pre-roll ad "feature."
Again - this is just initial impressions from a TiVo noobie... so far, so good.


----------



## mattyro7878

You mentioned the Bolt. Is it noticeably quicker than the Bolt? That indeed would be impressive.


----------



## 2012Bearcat

mattyro7878 said:


> You mentioned the Bolt. Is it noticeably quicker than the Bolt? That indeed would be impressive.


That I cannot answer. This is the first TiVo we've ever had, so I have no basis for comparison. From a styling perspective, the standard "box" design on the Edge is superior to the curved Bolt design, in my opinion.
After spending an afternoon and evening with the Edge, the GUI is as responsive as I'd expect. Using the Voice Control feature to search for shows to set up OnePass recordings was very nice. I had exported a list of Series Recordings from my previous Media Center and printed that list, so the voice control simplified that whole process on the TiVo.


----------



## Mukwonago

rbronco21 said:


> I keep hearing about picture quality and I don't get it. It's a digital copy that gets output to the TV. Shouldn't it look the same no matter the box? ....


I first got a lesson on digital TV quality when I bought a Samsung Smart TV, the 8000 series and used the built in Smart App to run Netflix. I came from a ROKU and I immediately noticed as I 'resumed' a movie that the picture quality of running Netflix through the TV SMART apps was not anywhere near as nice as what the ROKU delivered. It was an enlightening experience. I actually took the time to run both simultaneously, so I switched from one to the other with the same scene and movie and noticed clarity issues, crispness and digital artifacts with the SMART side and not the ROKU side.


----------



## Mukwonago

compnurd said:


> Several do


I'm hoping Spectrum starts pushing 4K out in the next year, but the tech I talked to said 2021. I think he was joking. I hope he was joking.


----------



## gamo62

Here my first impressions. I had one for a week, and the hard drive went bad and the NON LUX remote (Which is STANDARD in the cable version.) did not work. Instead of TiVo sending me a replacement, I had to go thru Amazon. Luckily I used the remote from our Bolt.
I have to say, not that impressed overall. Old streaming apps compared to our Smart TV. And with the only main difference being that the Edge has Dolby Atmos? Not worth an upgrade. Also, on the Edge, if the HDR is on, it's ON for EVERYTHING. And that is very annoying.
So with TiVo's dismal customer service, I sent the unit back to Amazon, and told them just to issue a refund. That was a few weeks back. And then I get an email regarding their Black Friday and Cyber Monday deals. On Edges you ask? No. On newer Bolts? Noooo. Only on refurbished units. My God. How low can this company go? No wait. I forgot. Tivo+. Tada.


----------



## Fugacity

Mukwonago said:


> I'm hoping Spectrum starts pushing 4K out in the next year, but the tech I talked to said 2021. I think he was joking. I hope he was joking.


I could do with higher bit rate HD streams. I just came from DirecTV and equipment wise its pretty bad, mostly the Genie stuff is slow super super slow, but the picture quality is pretty good. Not OTA good (spent a month or so trying to come up with a DIY OTA option that my wife wouldn't hate) But now I remembered why I left Brighthouse for U-Verse so many years ago. They really should switch to MPEG4 and bump up the quality, especially since they are switched digital anyway. My wife couldn't careless, I mostly watch netflix stuff anyway, but realistically for all the salt on the forums being flung at Tivo they are legitimately the best at what they do, nothing else comes close. This is the real issue as without competition, even from cable companies things slip, prices go up, products are incremental upgrades, sometimes one step forward, some steps back (Like by forcing HDR 100 percent on auto instead of just keeping the bolt HDR functionality they have functional code on and adding an always option) see Intel, Nvidia, etc...

To me the first impression of the Edge is its a pretty nice piece of equipment. The last tivo I've had was a Series 2 that needed IR blasters to switch the Comcast box.. Since then I've had a lot of different DVRs, Brighthouse's was pretty decent. But they all were lacking some thing and most were slow. I spent a decent amount of time trying to figure out a Plex or a Plex like solution and its realistically just not a polished product. Coming from DirectTV the Tivo+ stuff inserted into the guide I don't even see, I just flat out ignore it. Hopefully they add the Bolt HDR option in like Tivo_Ted said soon so I can turn it back on and hopefully since it will just let the apps handle HDR/Dolby vision and I should be pretty happy.

Negatives are Netflix barely works because of some interaction with how they start dolby video and my Vizio TV doesn't like it. I believe apple TV had the same exact issue. And now that I have gotten a cableCARD from Spectrum the guide in my area says SD instead of HD for almost every HD channel I get, despite it actually being HD. That is a small nitpick as I still would get rid of every duplicate SD channel anyway, but my actual spectrum lineup with the HD box I still have doesn't have any SD channels so I think part of that is spectrum keeping old lists for the tuning adapters and when i do guided setup I don't even have a digital spectrum option, but I do have a Uverse option and tivo doesn't even work with uverse. zap2it doesn't show spectrum standard guide as existing, but does have 2 digital guides and all of them have the HD channels, ie TLCHD instead of TLC from 200-399. Also the guide thing is probably not an Edge thing, but it does detract from the experience.


----------



## cosmictrucker

Ok, I "upgraded" to a new Tivo Edge this past August to take advantage of the Lifetime Service deal they offered. This is now the 4th Tivo active in the house along with 2 Bolts and a 4k Stream. The main TV is a Samsung 4k with a breakout box for all connections. The breakout box was the main reason I chose this TV. The Bolts both worked perfectly on this Samsung, but the Edge has had trouble with Blown out RED and Super high contrast within 24 hrs after rebooting the Edge. Rebooting is the only way to correct the video. I've bought 3 new HDMI cables from two different trusted vendors in an attempt to find a fix. Also, within 3 minutes after a reboot, the screen will go black with audio and a Tivo stamped message will pop up "Hdmi connection not allowed" or something to that effect. This message will flash twice, then the picture will resume and look normal.
But sometime during the day, I'll return to the TV to find the video quality has gone to hell again.

Chats, Calls, and emails only get me the runaround. I've been a Tivo customer far too long and I've sunk way too many dollars in buying their equipment to be treated as an unworthy customer. In the past, the big headache was getting the cable cards up and running. Now after spending $700 dollars your lucky to find one customer service person who can and will take charge of the problem and make it right.

After reading through some of these threads I now know I'm not the only one. There is a BIG and embarrassing problem with the Edge, and The NEW Tivo company expects its loyal customers to put up with this crap.

Right now I'm feeling a little "Brokeback Mountain" and I can't quit them for some reason. 

Tivo, Fix this. I didn't receive the unit you're still advertising and it certainly isn't working as advertised.


----------



## Mukwonago

cosmictrucker said:


> Ok, I "upgraded" to a new Tivo Edge this past August to take advantage of the Lifetime Service deal they offered. This is now the 4th Tivo active in the house along with 2 Bolts and a 4k Stream.


I'm having some issues with Tivo as well, have to decide if I will renew my annual service holiday season. If I can get a black friday renewal discount I will renew. If I can't......I'm going to put my setup up on ebay and say goodbye. Curious, why did you buy the Stream? My issue is less painful than yours and I just am fighting back throwing up at the concept of giving this company more money. If anything, I should send them a bill.


----------

